
Why Zuckerberg’s 14-Year Apology Tour Hasn’t Fixed Facebook (2018) - annadane
https://www.wired.com/story/why-zuckerberg-15-year-apology-tour-hasnt-fixed-facebook/
======
chewz
> At a Senate hearing into Facebook’s “Project Libra”, Sherrod Brown, the most
> senior Democrat on the Senate banking committee, accused the company of
> being “dangerous” and not understanding the power of its own technology.

> “They are like a toddler who has gotten his hands on a book of matches.
> Facebook has burned down the house over and over and called every arson a
> learning experience,” he said.

[https://www.ft.com/content/ca7cc606-a7d6-11e9-984c-fac8325aa...](https://www.ft.com/content/ca7cc606-a7d6-11e9-984c-fac8325aaa04)

~~~
pixelbath
Link is hidden behind a paywall.

------
wnmurphy
Part of the reason I deleted my account and ignore Facebook recruiters.

